# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  فعاليات اليوم الوطني الــ 44 بعنوان : عاد عيدج يابلادي

## المراقبة العامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






تعيش الإمارات عرساً وطنياً وفرحة جامعة تعمّ أرجاء الوطن، وتتنافس فيها المؤسسات والأفراد في التعبير عن مشاعر وطنية سامية وممتدة منذ يوم ميلاد دولة الاتحاد في الثاني من ديسمبر عام 1971، لترسم للعالم لوحات من الولاء والانتماء تُعلّق على جدران الذاكرة حفظاً للتاريخ وتمهيداً لمستقبل مشرق.

وإدارة منتدى سيدات الإمارات تُساهم في المشاركة لليوم الوطني الــ 44 ، الفرحة الكبرى والتاريخ المجيد لإماراتنا الحبية من خلال فعاليات أسميناها

عاد عيدج يابلادي 


وستتضمن هذه الفعاليات سبع فعاليات رمزا لإماراتنا السبع

1- الوطن بعيون أحبابج 





فعالية تقدم كل يوم حيث نستضيف مجموعة من المواطنات والمقيمات وطرح اسئلة عليهن بمناسبة يومنا الوطني واستعدادهن لهذا الاحتفال .
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...8A%D8%A8%D8%A9

2- حكاية علم ... وإنجاز دولة 





تتحدث الفعالية عن تاريخ علم الإمارات العربية المتحدة وروح الاتحاد التي توحدت به القلوب .
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...88%D9%84%D8%A9

3- زايد الخير ... صانع الحضارة



تتحدث الفعالية عن باني نهضة هذه البلاد ومؤسسها رحمه الله الذي قدم الغالي والنفيس في سبيل رفعة البلاد 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...A7%D8%B1%D8%A9

4- الإمارات بين الماضي والحاضر 





تستعرض الفعالية تاريخ الإمارات في الماضي والحاضر لنرى تاريخا عظيما ومشرفنا بدأ به أجدادنا 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...A7%D8%B6%D8%B1

5- رمستنا حلوة ... رمستنا إماراتية 



فعالية تهتم باللهجة الإماراتية... الهدف منها إحياء اللهجة الإماراتية .. وتعريف الجيل الجديد ومحبي بلادنا بمفرداتنا المحلية ... شاركونا رمستنا الحلوة .. رمستنا الإمارتية  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...AA%D9%8A%D8%A9


6- كلمات في حب الإمارات 



فعالية تستعرض أنامل مبدعاتنا مساحة خاصة، مساحة لمحبات الشعر والخواطر للتعبير عن اليوم الوطني بكلمات تعطي انطباع عن ولائنا وحبنا لبلادنا الحبيبة ...شاركونا هذا الاحتفال بأفكار مميزة وسطور تتلألأ في سمانا .


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post43868429

7- إنجازات سطرها التاريخ 2015 

وهي الإنجازات التي قدمها أبناء وبنات الدولة تجاه وطننا الحبيب ، فهي جديرة أن تُذكر ، وجديرة أن تُشكر ، وجديرة أن نُعلنها في صرحنا الشامخ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...%8A%D8%AE-2015


وقبل الختام نتوجه بأسمى التهاني والتبريكات 

للشيخ / خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة - حفظه الله ورعاه
وإلى الشيخ / محمد بن زايد آل نهيان ولي عهد أبو ظبي ونائب القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة - حفظه الله ورعاه 
وإلى الشيخ / محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس الدولة ورئيس وزراء دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، وحاكم دبي - حفظه الله ورعاه 
والشيخ / حمدان بن راشد آل مكتوم ولي عهد دبي رئيس المجلس التنفيذي لإمارة دبي - حفظه الله ورعاه 

وإلى جميع شيوخ إماراتنا الحبيبة حفظهم الله بمناسبة :

اليوم الوطني الــ 44 للدولة 



وإلى شعب دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة سائلة الله أن يجعل بلادنا تزدهر بالرخاء والأمن والأمان
في ظل قيادتها الحكيمة 
وأن يديم علينا النعم والأفراح وأن يحفظ ولاة أمرنا من كل سوء وان يعينهم لما فيه خير للبلاد والعباد

سبعة أيام سيحتفل بها منتدانا الحبيب بهذه المناسبة الكبيرة والغالية على نفوس الجميع 

نتمنى الفائدة لكن والمشاركة الفعالة لهذه الفعاليات التي هي حصرية فقط لمنتدى سيدات الإمارات 

المراقبة العامة


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

مشالله عليج ختيه

ابدعتي في كتابتج وصورج

ونتريا تفاعل العضوات والفعاليات قمة في الرووووعه

والله يرحم زايد وموتا المسلمين

إن شاء الله دوم يكون علمنا في العلالي...

تحياتي لج.

----------


## ثريا 2014

وعليكم السلام والرحمة غالتي  :27: ام جاسم  :27: 

ماشاء الله عليج وعلى همتج ونشاطج وروحج العالية 

أحسنتي حبيبتي كفيتي و وفيتي 

ربي يحفظ إماراتنا وشيوخنا 

وربي يديم علينا الأمن والأمان والأفراح 

وإن شاء الله دوم عالمنا عالي وشامخ 

ومجتمعنا دووووم متماسك ومتوحد

----------


## latifa Naf1

فديييييييييت الاماارااات والله 



ماشاء الله عليج اختي ...

ابدعتي فالتصوير و التصميم .. 

دوم تتحفيناا بأبدااعااتج .. 

ربي يوفقج 

لا تحرمينا من يديدج

----------


## Freelance

أحبك يالإمارات ... كل عام وانت أحلا وأرقى

----------


## عبير ام فواز

كل عام وانت بخير يا إمارتي الحبيبة كل عام وحكام وشعب الامارات بالف خير

- - - Updated - - -

اخواتي اريد مندوب امين يسلم ويستلم في إمارة ابوظبي

----------


## المراقبة العامة

> كل عام وانت بخير يا إمارتي الحبيبة كل عام وحكام وشعب الامارات بالف خير
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> اخواتي اريد مندوب امين يسلم ويستلم في إمارة ابوظبي


وانتِ بخير غناتي
توجهي للمول قسم طلبات الزبونات واطرحي طلبج

----------


## حكاية روووح

كل عاااام والشعب الاماراتي والقياده بخير وامن وامان 

ابدااااع يسلموووووووووو

----------


## dina shalby

كل عام والامارات بخير وشعبها الطيب بخير

----------


## شموخ بنت شيوخ

كل عام والغاليه الاماارااات بخير



ماشاء الله عليج غلاي.

ابدعتي .ربي يسعدج

ويوفقج 

وربي يحفظج 🙏🏻💋❤

----------


## raeid12

السلام عليكم 
حرب التتار - ترافيان كلاسيك 
http://travianr.com/ts1/register.php?ref=526

----------

